# CTS Makoi 605 II



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

13’, two equal pieces, made in New Zealand, 33” from butt tip to middle of Fuji deluxe reel seat, coaster added to 24mm reel seat to act as trigger, built with the finest components available. Guides are titanium torzite and tip top is titanium SIC, size 12 ring T-MNST. Guides: First guide is TRVTG16FH, then TKWTG 12M, 10M, and 4 10s. Guides are those of chose of one of top Drum Catchers at OBX who also happens to be rod builder extraordinaire. Built for the weight conscious caster. Black wrap, Japanese shrink tubing. I believe the factory rating is 8-10oz but it will throw 4 oz. I fished it on one trip and cast approximately 6-8 times. It’s in absolutely new condition. Prefer PayPal.
$469 for pick up in Winston Salem, Lexington, Greensboro areas. Shipping estimate is between $40 and $60.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Closed.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I would like to cast this model, seems a lot like a Century. Have not seen any DrumPro fellas with one yet. It would be interesting to see if this blank does as well as a 1305 or 1306 or the newer 1205 with 8 and a small cobb head.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Japanese Shrink wrap is the best shrink wrap out there, tough and feels good on the paws..


----------

